# Tenors With Beautiful Chest Voices



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Last winter I played Larry Brownlee singing Deep River in a contest and I thought he had a gorgeous voice down low. You wouldn't expect that from a Rossini tenor. We hear a lot of talk about sopranos with beautiful chest singing but are there any tenors that shine in their chest register and do you have examples. I am sure I came across this happening before but wasn't consciously thinking about the issue at the time.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Franco Corelli (starts around 3:49) - this is late Corelli.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Giuseppe Giacomini was a somewhat inconsistent singer, but when he was on, he was *on*.







Seattleoperafan said:


> Last winter I played Larry Brownlee singing Deep River in a contest and I thought he had a gorgeous voice down low. You wouldn't expect that from a Rossini tenor. We hear a lot of talk about sopranos with beautiful chest singing but are there any tenors that shine in their chest register and do you have examples. I am sure I came across this happening before but wasn't consciously thinking about the issue at the time.


It didn't used to be quite so rare. Rossini used to be sung by strong singers of all voice types. Additionally, most of his roles don't even sit that high to begin with, so the trend of choosing all these high, bright and light voices on a regular basis doesn't make historical sense to me (two of his favorite singers were a bass and a contralto, and his wife was referred to as a "dramatic soprano", even if they probably defined this a little differently)

Prime example: Hermann Jadlowker was a singer from the early 20th century who sang middle to late Verdi and verismo in addition to Rossini.


----------



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Giuseppe Giacomini was a somewhat inconsistent singer, but when he was on, he was *on*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the photos of him and his lover!!!! A birdy told me this might show up in a contest so forget you heard this aria here.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

You guys recommended to me Melchior as someone with a good "core". Doesn't it authomatically mean good chest participation in the voice ?


----------

